# HURON RIVER CLEANUP JUNE 4TH 2016



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

Better to include the date in the title and keep it bumped on the top of the forum until next week to let many more know of the day.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks.Do you plan on attending?


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

@junkman yep, unless work calls me in.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok I will see you at Huroc at 9:00 AM.Thanks for attending.Really looking forward to putting some faces to names.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

One more week until the Trash Bash.I hope to see everybody there.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah it will be nice to put faces to names. And I wouldn't mind one one of those snazzy shirts either.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Tizzo said:


> Yeah it will be nice to put faces to names. And I wouldn't mind one one of those snazzy shirts either.


Get to the park early and look for my Jeep.It's kinda rust orange color and will have a utility trailer with a row boat in it.I plan on everybody meeting in the parking area at Huroc Park and spreading out from there.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll be in a green van hauling a trailer with a green boat.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

Really wish it wasn't the same day as Demo days. I do have the day off so Ill be at the cleanup but it sucks that I have to work Sunday and will miss demo days all together. Also a huge bow fishing tournament is the same day also so the traffic might be hectic, who knows though.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

See you guys there. Ill be in a silver F-150 with a gold top, pulling a boat as well


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hopefully I can get my outboard running in the morning or my boat will be a barge to haul trash.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I will also be supplying brown work glove for anyone that wants them.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Bad news - My truck blew a radiator hose. Got it to the repair shop by 1530, but he said it won't be ready until Monday. So unless someone wants to haul my boat and ride with me I'm not going to make it.

I'll throw in some gas money, breakfast, whatever for hauling my trailer and I'm located in Royal Oak if anyone is interested.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Tizzo said:


> Bad news - My truck blew a radiator hose. Got it to the repair shop by 1530, but he said it won't be ready until Monday. So unless someone wants to haul my boat and ride with me I'm not going to make it.
> 
> I'll throw in some gas money, breakfast, whatever for hauling my trailer and I'm located in Royal Oak if anyone is interested.


If you can get in touch with Syndicate you could ask him for a ride.I think he is from your side of town.Not having a boat with you is not a big deal.I think we had more than enough boats any way.So if you don't show up how are you going to get one of those cool t-shirts?


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Dave (Syndicate) has a funeral that day so he can't make it. Also he doesn't have a truck.

I usually have three vehicles, two work vans and a car. But my sister has my car for the weekend and my pops took his work van up north for the weekend.

If anybody wants to give me a ride from Royal Oak and back, I'm more then willing to give some cash, cheddar, cake, whatever the kids call money nowadays to whoever helps me out

-About the shirt, I'm pissed. I wanted the first ever trash bash shirt because I plan on doing this every year.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

That really sucks you guys can't make it.And I send my condolences to Dave.I was really looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The cleanup was a great success.Had some fun and made some new friends.Looking forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

It was a fun time. And as always good to put faces with names.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Good work guys. Glad to hear it went well! Wish I could have made it, I am buried in work!... I'll be hosting one for the metro west steelheaders with cooperation with mucc and the crwc in July on the Clinton. Ill be sure to post some details on here as we grow closer. Glad to see everyone doing their part! Really wish I could have made it!


----------

